# Brian Froud's Goblins



## Brian G Turner (Mar 2, 2005)

Saw it in the shops a few weeks back...yesterday thought I'd better buy it for my girlfriend, before I otherwise forgot. 

Anyway, to get an idea of what the book is like, try visiting the website:
http://www.gotgoblins.com/


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 2, 2005)

A few years ago my brother bought me a book of these little Froud critters, complete with 'bios' on them all. The artwork is great. It's called "The Goblin Companion."


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 3, 2005)

I've always liked Brian Froud's work.  Especially that showcased in the Labyrinth.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes, I loved the Labyrinth, and these creatures in the book look exactly like them. They even have that old lady goblin with all the junk piled on her back.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 3, 2005)

Turns out someone gave her another Brian Froud book a while back - pressed-Goblins. Think "Pressed flowers" book, and then imagine someone did the same to lttle elves and pixies.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 17, 2005)

Thought the pictures were gorgeous! thanks 4 posting them!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Maggie (Jul 17, 2005)

Wet Wally has to be my favorite


----------



## clare (Mar 4, 2006)

I love Brian Froud's work especially the original 'Faeries' book with Allan Lee. The paintings within are fantastic!


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you Brian for the link....

I shall return there during a leisure break.  What a wide range of Goblins.  
There is more scope for drawing or painting a Goblin as none of them ever look the same.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 6, 2006)

i hav emost of frouds art books. i love his style. i love the stories as well. his pressed faerie books were great, really great style and pictures. but his good/bad faeries and his general faerie books were really informative. i think he's great

his son, who was tobby in labrinyth, is really cute. too young for me, but there you are. thought i'd say that


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 7, 2006)

Froud is also going to be working on the new Dark Crystal movie as well (he was designer for the first one as well).


----------



## Dachux (Mar 17, 2006)

ow, they are marvelous - remember that my friend brought Froud's book from trip to france and it was so cute and charming - we were just sitting and laughing in loud voice. Yes, I admit - he has great sense of line and style. 

ty for link


----------



## Lotus Moon (Apr 25, 2006)

Also check out "the world of froud" -the official website by froud.(sorry can't post the direct link in here, just run it through google ;-))


----------



## Kettricken (May 12, 2006)

I saw him at a fantasy convention a couple of years ago (Elf fantasy fair, Holland). He seemed like a nice guy, but I think he really believes in goblins   . Labyrinth and the Dark Crystal are fabulous movies, and recently I bought his Good Faeries/Bad Faeries book. Like the artworks in the middle: you can look at it the normal way and upside-down.


----------



## GiantkillerJay (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm a long time fan of Brian's, and have a fair amount of his stuff. My favourite book of his 'Land of Froud.' It was produced in the late 70's and is almost impossible to find, unless you want to spend big. Whilst I never went in for his Pressed Fairy books, I like Good Faeries/Bad Faeries, and his most recent Goblins book is great. I would definitely recommend Faeries by Brian Froud and Alan Lee, there's a 25th Anniversary edition out and it's probably one of the best guides to Faerie Lore out there.


----------



## -putawaythosepliers- (Aug 22, 2006)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I've always liked Brian Froud's work.  Especially that showcased in the Labyrinth.



yeah me too. it was my favourite film when I was younger   I really loved the first dark crystal film as well. ahhhh il have to see the second one at some point. 

the goblins book is really funny. he's an amazing artist. he seems like a really cool guy too. he looks a little bit like my old art teacher who had an obsession with funky ties. he even has a t-shirt that says hobgoblin on it. ahhh funny guy.


----------

